# هل بالامكان توليف مكينة سيارة بقارب بحري؟



## البحـــــــــــار (29 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

لدي عدة استفسارات هل من الممكن أن أجد لها رد هنا!!!!
هل بالامكان توليف مكينة سيارة بقارب بحري؟

هل هناك مواقع تشرح الطريقه؟

هل هناك مخططات أو نماذج؟

هل لو تم ذلك سيعطي قوة دفع مماثلة للمحركات البحرية أم أن هناك مشاكل ميكانيكياً لو تم عمله؟

ودمتم


----------



## Eng-Maher (30 أغسطس 2008)

فكره جديره ب الاحترام
مشكور اخى الف شكر
وان شاء الله يتبع


----------



## البحـــــــــــار (30 أغسطس 2008)

لا تنسى الله يخلي التشليح (^_^) أنا فيه شخص قال لي هات المخطط وانا اسويه لكن من وين!!!
الفن كله راح يكون في تثبيت المكينة وعمل الفيبرجلاس!


----------



## HAADY (30 أغسطس 2008)

الصديق البحار :
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

نعم يمكن وبكل سهولة توليف محرك السيارة كي يعمل على قارب بحري وهذه التقنية مستخدمة في سوريا على نطاق واسع وبنجاح كبير لكن دون حسابات طويلة عريضة ولكن من خلال التجربة والتحديث 

أرجو منك اعطائي طول وعرض ووزن القارب بشكل تقريبي والمادة المصنوع منها ( خشب او فيبر جلاس ) ونوع المحرك الذي تريد استخدامه ويستحسن ان يكون يعمل على الديزل وما هي قوته وعدد روؤسه وشكله ( اي خطي او V ) وعدد دوراته او نوعه والموديل .......وكذلك السرعة التي تتوقعها او تريدها للزورق وسأوافيك بحسابات تقريبية لكنها واقعية جدا يمكنك الاعتماد عليها دون الحاجة الى حسابات متخصصة 


مع تحياتي


----------



## البحـــــــــــار (1 سبتمبر 2008)

أخي Haady 
صراحة لم أتوقع رداً بكل هذا التفصيل أشكرك عليه كثيراً أنتظر مني قريباً جداً التفاصيل المطلوبه!


----------



## ابي اسجل (5 سبتمبر 2008)

البحـــــــــــار قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> لدي عدة استفسارات هل من الممكن أن أجد لها رد هنا!!!!
> هل بالامكان توليف مكينة سيارة بقارب بحري؟
> ...


 
.......................................

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

لدي عدة استفسارات هل من الممكن أن أجد لها رد هنا!!!! نعم ممكن نحصل على المسعدة من اصحاب الخبرا والمهندسين 

هل بالامكان توليف مكينة سيارة بقارب بحري؟ نعم ممكن وبكل سهوله 

المحرك هو مولد حركه عن طريق تحريك العمود الكرنك ( دوران) وتسما Rpm وتوليد العزم الحصان البخاري وتسما هاس باور ويرمز لها Hp 
محركات تشمل اي اله تولد حركه مثل الموتور الكهرباي يحرك السفينه المحرك بخار الما يحرك السفينه محرك الديزل والبترول يحرك السفينه واي اليه ممكن تتحرك ..

قبل البدايه في عمل توليف لبد لنا من فهم امور تقنيه وموصفات المحرك وحجم السفينه 

المحركات 

متقاس قوتها وسرعتها بشكل والحج

تقاس بلخارج منها من دوران وعزم ويرمز له Hp @ Rpm وهذي موجوده في موصفات كل محرك من قبل المصنع للمحرك وممكن نعرف هذي المقسات عن طريق ارجوع للكتلوج الخاص بموصفات المحرك او برجوع للنترنت والبحنث عن موصفات المحرك بوصطت الموديل وسم شركه النتاج مثل ياماها او فولفو او اي شركه منتجه ....

مثال 

عندنا قارب طولة 30 قدم محركا خارجي ونرقب في تحويله الى محرك دخلي

1- يجب مرعات موصفات جسم القارب وقوت تحمله كم حصان( Hp ) نفترض موصفات القارب 
توصي بستخدام عدد 2 محرك بقوت 150 حصان الى 250 حصان تعدل قوه من 300 الى 500 حصان (hp) 

كيف نختار محرك دخلي اذا فترضنا محرك سياره بيجو من الخارج منها من 100 الى 180 حصان
مراح نحصل على سرعه اكبر من سرعات المكاين الخارجيه 

محركات السيارات مثل الند كروزر Vxr تتروح من 220 الى 250 حصان 

هذي بنسبه للعزم لكن فيه مجال تزويد محرك السياره مثل الند كروزر VXR من 250 الى 1200 حصان ولكن مكلف جداً يتطلب 30 الف دولار 

2- وانا الحض افضل تركيب محركات هي من النوع المريكي GM والفورد وشفر 

انا بعرف النوعيه قير بوكس صندوق التروس من النوع الصناعه المريكيه للمحركات البحريه GM 
نزلة على بعض القوراب المحركات الدخليه بعدد 4 سطوانات وبعدد 6 سطوانات وبعداد 8 سطونات نفس محركات السيارات العادية 
من محركات GM V4 V6 V8 مع بعض التعديلات على المحركات البحريه وهذا شي ضرور عند التفكير في التوليف مراعات الصدا 
نضام التبريد بماء مالح يثر على راس المحرك المصنوع من الحديد ويثر على طرنبات الماء لبد من ختيار محرك يكون الهد المنيوم لمقومت الصدا ومرعات اي قطعه تمر فيها دورت ماء التبريد تكون مقومه لصدى ..

3- نراعي حجم القارب هل يثر وجود المحرك في اخر القارب ام يفترض تركيب المجرك في منتصف القارب لتمكن من توازن القارب ولهذا الغرض يوجد نوعين من القير بوقس صندوق التروس نقل الحركه 

رفاس مروحه مربوطه مع قير مربود في المحرك مباشره ويستخدم في تركيب المحرك في خلف القارب ونوع الثاني قيرومربوط في المحرك المحرك مباسره ويوصل القير الى الرفاس المروحه بعمود شفت وهذي تستخدم في حلات وضه المحرك في منتصف القارب او ضروف تصميم تجبر في تقديم المحرك بعيد شياً ما .



هل هناك مواقع تشرح الطريقه؟ نعم النترنت قني بلمعلومات والفكار ممكن تستخدم موقع Google في البحث عن كلمات 
Marine GM او كلمه مثل boat engines


هل هناك مخططات أو نماذج؟ نعم كثير جميع السفن والقوارب تم صنعتها بواصطات مخططات 

وتمنا مسهمات الخوان العاملين على برنامج الوتو كاد رسم لنا بعض النماذج

مثل هاذي 




وهذي المقسات مهمه في قياس حجم المحرك لمعرفة حجمه ومكانية تنزيله في مكان المحرك القديم


----------



## ابي اسجل (5 سبتمبر 2008)

وهذي صوره توضح مكان الغاعدة المحرك 



























وهذي توضح انواع المحراكات الي تم ذكرها في العلا


















وفي حالة توليف محرك سياره بدل محرك بحري ممكن تكون بكذا طريفه وعلى حسب موع المحرك ورتباطه في القير بوكس او في ارفاس بعمود شفت 

مثال 










التوليف يحتاج الى قطعة تحصل عليها شراء او تفصيل في ورشة خراطة لربط بين القير بوكس والمحرك














وهذي صوره لقارب محركة في الوسط كما ذ كرنا سابقن 





مننسا موضوع القير بوكس لبد يكون مناسب للمحر وحجم السفينه 

[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT]


----------



## المساعدي (22 سبتمبر 2008)

11111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111


----------



## سيد عبدالفضيل (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*توليف محرك السيارات*

لتوليف محرك السيارات للعمل على القوارب وتسمى marinizing اى تبحير محركات السيارات ويجب اختيار محرك ديزل بقدرة مناسبه ثم الاتى:
1- تغييرflywheel housingحيث ان الثبت بمحرك السياره من نوع freestand ولايمكن تثبيت marinegear عليه انمايمكن تثبيتها على نوع bellhousing 
2- تركيب coupling لنقل الحركه من المحرك الى الجيربوكس وهو احد نوعين:
ا-flexible coupling من نوع vulkan coupling وهو كوبلنج كاوتش يثبت الى الحدافه بمسامير من الخارج ومن الداخل اسنان مشرشرة splines
ب-spider gear وهو ترس يثبت الى الجير وعلى اسنانه توضع بلوكات كاوتش ويثبت على الحدافه teeth drum بواسطة مسامير ويعشق الترس مع الdrum نقل الحركه
3-عمل تانك وسربنتينة heat exchanger لتبريد مياه الماكينه بمياه البحر
4-تركيب طلمبه بحر على الماكينه وتوصيل الحركه اليها من power tack off او سيور
لضخ مياه البحر الى تانك المياه لتبريد المياه
5-استبدال exhaust manifold شكمان الماكينه بشكمان بحرى اى عباره عن شكمان وحوله مياه تبريد
6- تثبيت zinc rods اقطاب زنك فى خطوط المياه المالحه والعذبه لمنع يأكلجسم المحرك بواسطة املاح البحر
7- silencer جاكمان الماكينه قبل خروجه للهواء يتم ثنيه على شكل حرفS لمنع دخول مياه البحر الى الماكينه


----------



## سيد عبدالفضيل (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*تكمله تعديل محرك السيارات*

تابع تكملة تبحير محركات
نسيت ان اضيف:
-يجب تعديل الكارتير وطلمبة الزيت ووضع كارتير عميق مع طلمبة زيت ذات اثنين سحب حتى نضمن سحب الزيت عند مرور القارب بأمواج مرتفعه فيميل القارب ويتجمع الزيت فى جزء من الكارتير


----------



## م/هيما (17 نوفمبر 2008)

طبعا أو يفضل تعديل دائرة التبريد ويتم بأستبدال الراديادتير Radiator ويستبدل ب Keel cooler














​


----------



## البحار المشاكس (28 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور ابو اسجل على الرد الجميل لو كنت كتبت قبلك لكتبت هذا الرد


----------



## Dr. Ahmed Elhakim (14 مارس 2009)

من الممكن استخدام موتور السيارة في المراكب و ايضا دون حتى تغيير الجيربوكس. و ذلك عن طريق استخدام رفاص متعدد الخطوة بيفتح و يقفل حسب عدد اللفات. و الحقيقة ان كفاءة مثل هذه المواتير تكون افضل و لكن فقط في المراكب Planning Hulls وٍSemi-displacement التي يكون مطلوب منها تحقيق سرعة أفضل. و ميزة الرفص متعدد الخطوة ان يزيد من كفاءة المركب لما بتكون في وضع Displacement mode و انا بجهز لك مشروع متكامل تقدر تبنيه و تستخدم موتور سيارة له علما ان البناء ممكت يكون خشب ، فيبر جلاس، حديد أو الومنيوم. و ممكن استخدام المركب دة في الصيد الترفيهي او التجارة و طوله حوالي 10 متر و يستخدم مونور مرسيدس 230


----------



## م.محمود جمال (15 أبريل 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## اسامة القاسى (29 أبريل 2009)

تمام اوى يا باشمهندس


----------



## 3ageba (30 أبريل 2009)

*مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر*​


----------

